# RE: September 2003 Allocation – E60 & Bimmerfest Special!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*RE: September 2003 Allocation - E60 & Bimmerfest Special!*

*TO: ALL BMW CENTERS 
ATTN: CENTER OPERATOR & SALES MANAGERS 
RE: September 2003 Allocation - E60

The September 2003 Allocation for E60 will be available to specify from Saturday, June 14 through Thursday, June 19, 2003.*

O.K. Gang! Here's an exclusive offer for any Bimmerfest member.

We are offering the opportunity for exactly (1) member to order
an E60 5 Series 525i, or 530i from this first batch of cars with a 
_discount_ from MSRP of $1,000.00 :yikes:

One only, first come, first served.

Call Franco A.S.A.P. if you are ready to place your order.

Excludes, ED, PCD, and requires physical delivery to occur
on site at Cutter Motors.


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

:yikes:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

who is going to step-up?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *who is going to step-up?  *


Anyone? :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*PER MR. CUTTER..... * 

This offer has now been enhanced!!!

The 1st *(5)* Bimmerfest members, and it's *$1,500.00* 
off of M.S.R.P....

:str8pimpi

Who's your Daddy?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Bigger and bigger discounts being offered before the car even arrives? :yikes: That can't be a good sign. :eeps:

:angel:

Wish all GSMs and their bosses were as cool as you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Bigger and bigger discounts being offered before
> the car even arrives?*


The car is going to be a hot seller, I am quite sure...

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Is it possible to combine ED pick-up with a Spartansburg, SC US delivery? I'm thinking for most people, prolly not (it's 'either-or'), but then again, I'm thinking I'm not most people, and with Jon Shafer and Mr. Cutter on your side, anything's possible.

Whadya' think, Jon? Can we fix it?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *PER MR. CUTTER.....
> 
> This offer has now been enhanced!!!
> 
> ...


:bow::wow:

My next purchase may include a cross country road trip :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I was looking at the complete ordering guide, and I was impressed with what I saw. Granted, I still don't like the sharp edge of the rear lights where it means the rear fender, nor the super-long eyebrows, but the rest of the package is quite interesting. 

The E65 continues to sell very well (at least at my dealer), and I have no doubt that the E60 will take off as well.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

hts said:


> *Is it possible to combine ED pick-up with a Spartansburg, SC US delivery? I'm thinking for most people, prolly not (it's 'either-or'), but then again, I'm thinking I'm not most people, and with Jon Shafer and Mr. Cutter on your side, anything's possible.
> 
> Whadya' think, Jon? Can we fix it? *


European Delivery and Performance Center Delivery
are mutually exclusive concepts... 

I would never sell you a car without finally meeting you
face-to-face anyway, Harrison!


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

*RE:E60 discount*

Jon;

How about $1500 off of the European delivery price for the 530i, delivered in mid-September. Then you might be talking......

R.R.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Veeeerrry tempting, Senor Shafer but there is no way I would buy the first model year of a new car.

Besides, I ama gonna needa V8 for my next BMWa. 

:thumbup:s to Cutter Motors for the deal, however. I can pass it along "my channels" if you like.  

:bigpimp:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Veeeerrry tempting, Senor Shafer but there is no way I would buy the first model year of a new car.
> *


Don't worry Chris, there is no way Shafer is gonna sell you something with a wacky, tasteless color scheme either.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*how about a 545!*

i've been liking the e60 in the all the magazines lately. Much better than I expected. How about some 545i deals?
time for me to move up from the I6...
Mike


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

mottati said:


> i've been liking the e60 in the all the magazines lately. Much better than I expected. How about some 545i deals?
> time for me to move up from the I6...
> Mike


Mike, sounds good to me but dontcha wanna wait for a 2005 or 2006 545i??  Let the 2004 E60 guys deal with all the first year headaches...pick up a 2nd or 3rd year model. BMW should have some juicier options by then. Hang Tough!


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Mike, sounds good to me but dontcha wanna wait for a 2005 or 2006 545i??  Let the 2004 E60 guys deal with all the first year headaches...pick up a 2nd or 3rd year model. BMW should have some juicier options by then. Hang Tough!


But then there'll probably be an e60 M5!!!

I'm trying to convince my wife to (let me) do a euro delivery next summer, just in time for my cpo 528 to be paid off, and her 525iTa to come off lease. :thumbup: 
But who knows....

Mike


----------

